

Why Have People Stopped Posting on Google+? - waitwhat
http://techland.time.com/2011/09/19/why-have-people-stopped-posting-on-google/

======
sandroyong
Google+ is like teeing off at Augusta National - you never know who you're
going to meet until you get there, and when you get there it might be a tad
'stuffy' hanging out with the same group of people. This velvety-red rope
exclusivity type of social media just doesn't work in its present form. People
just want to be in a 'room' where everyone else is...I mean, I want to know
what my ex looks like and I sure hope my ex looks at my photo and see what's
she's missing. =) You can't show off to those that you want to show off at
Augusta National when those people you want to show off for can't get in...

------
davincih
Answer: People didn't need another Facebook. They already have one.

